# High quality dry puppy food?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I've not found anything better than Farmina. Peggy currently eats this:









FARMINA N&D Ancestral Grain Chicken & Pomegranate Medium & Maxi Adult Dry Dog Food, 5.5-lb bag - Chewy.com


Buy Farmina N&D Ancestral Grain Chicken & Pomegranate Medium & Maxi Adult Dry Dog Food, 5.5-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





And these are her training "treats" (about half her daily calories):









THE HONEST KITCHEN Grain-Free Chicken Whole Food Clusters Dry Dog Food, 20-lb bag - Chewy.com


Buy The Honest Kitchen Grain-Free Chicken Whole Food Clusters Dry Dog Food, 20-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





Both foods look and smell different from any kibble I've used in the past. More like actual food. And they don't bloat when moistened.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Try going to www.dogfoodanalysis.com They review over 300 dog foods, kibble and canned.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

Mapleoaks4 said:


> Hello all! suggestion for great high quality dry puppy food? Not interested in raw diet at the moment. Tried looking at older posts and some were from 2010! Feel like lots can have changed since then.


Violet loves Victor - High Pro Plus.


----------

